# Coming soon on patchpool: Sonic Cinema for HALion 5 - pre-order now and save 20%



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 3, 2013)

*Sonic Cinema for HALion 5*





This sound library comprises dozens of cinematic soundscapes, evocative pads and musical textures designed for producing epic soundtracks, ambient music and anything that needs inspiring sonic ingredients beyond the ordinary. 

Sonic Cinema also contains dark cinematic brass instruments made with/derived from sampled instruments like the sousaphone, trombone, euphonium and french horn which were exclusively recorded for this library, mainly in a dry studio environment. Some of the french horn recordings were conducted in a church.

Then there are also sounds in this library made with/derived from a multisampled acoustic guitar played with an electric bow and you will find some beautiful and otherworldly chime and glass sounds. Scraped Tamtam sounds add another mysterious dimension to this sound library,

The patches will combine HALions outstanding granular engine, the normal sampling mode and the very versatile synth module. Eight Macros and the Modwheel are programmed for each preset to enable the user to deeply interact with the sounds, some patches also use Aftertouch, Sphere-modulation, FlexPhrasers and keyswitches.

The library will be distributed as a protected HALion sound-archive for the sample content and tagged vst3-presets.

Specifications: 

92 instruments/presets
around 3+ Gigabyte of samples (48 khz/ 24 Bit / stereo)
ETA: end of January 2014
delivery: download
price on release: € 59 Euro

Pre-order Sonic Cinema now for € 47.20 Euro and save 20%. 

*Please note:* the full version of HALion 5 is required to play the patches from this library.

Product page.

All demos below were produced entirely with HALion 5 using only patches from Sonic Cinema, no post-processing was applied apart from a limiter on the outputs and some volume automation, if several instances of HALion were used in a track. If a demo does use 3rd party reverb, it will be mentioned in the track title.

[flash width=450 height=400 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F8584895&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thank's for reading

Simon Stockhausen


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 5, 2013)

*New ebow patch*

A new ebow patch (ebowed acoustic western guitar) from Sonic Cinema for HALion 5 processed with VVVerb's new "Smooth Room" algorithm.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F123384051&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 6, 2013)

Today was sousaphone day, a three hour sampling session for sampling this incredible brass instrument, performed by Jason Liebert until his lips fell off. He will also play the trombone(s) and euphonium in the next sampling session on Sunday.


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

sir i did not know you could have such beastly sounds out of halion! 

i think i've gotta check out the price of full version.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 6, 2013)

peksi @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> sir i did not know you could have such beastly sounds out of halion!
> 
> i think i've gotta check out the price of full version.



Well, HALion 5 is much more than just another sample player. It has the best grain engine currently available, a great synth and of course all the features of a fully fledged sample player. Plus the organ module (which I don't really use in this library), all the onboard sequencers and whatnot I wouldn't know of a sound it can't produce.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 8, 2013)

*Trombone day*






Another 4 hour session today recording two types of trombone, one with a F-attachment to extend the range down to C1 so I have the low end covered. Lots of mulitsamples and different articulations with various velocity layers and round robins/alternations, also using 3 different types of mutes like Wahwah, plunger and the one in the pic which has a very mellow sound, almost muted-horn-like. 

Then we also did some mutlisampled trills on the euphonium and some scales, phrases and some crazy sounds too. Now I have to cut and edit this huge collection of splendid recordings and transform them into single samples. Can't wait to start programming HALion patches with those.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 9, 2013)

Three fresh brass patches from Sonic Cinema are playing in this track - 100% HALion 5:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124009016&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 10, 2013)

*Screaming Sousaphones*

Screaming Sousaphones - 3 samples in split mode made by singing intervals and glissandi over a deep root note, the patch is running in granular mode.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124181748&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 11, 2013)

Demo for patch "Trombone Granular Glissandi" - multisampled trombone glissandi running in granular mode, performed on a trombone with F-attachment starting from C1 all the way up to F4, always playing a slow gliss between the lowest and highest note of each overtone (range for each gliss between 5-6 semitones). Sample playhead controlled by a LFO looping back and forth through the samples, speed control assigned to a Quick Control.Lots of filter fun available via more Quick Controls, random amplitude modulation assigned to the Modwheel.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124429296&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 13, 2013)

*Wahwah Trombone*

Mutlisampled Wahwah Trombone, 3+ ocatve range, 2 different swells for each sampled note and an accel/rit articulation, keyswitchable between the articulations.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124674164&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 16, 2013)

Here comes a demo for the patch "Trombone Talking Wahwah Split", 4 talking wahwah samples split across the keyboard, running in granular mode, lot's of tweaking options are available. In the rather strange demo I improvised tweaking the 8 Macros and the Modwheel on the fly.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125093219&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 16, 2013)

*Sousaphone Epic Texture*

Demo for "Sousaphone Epic Texture":

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125130377&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 17, 2013)

*Ebow Magic*

Demo for the patch "Ebow Magic", HALion 5 just produces the smoothest, most liquid grain streams out there, period. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125243490&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 18, 2013)

*Sousaphone Abyss*

And a demo for the patch "Sousaphone Abyss":

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125462302&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 20, 2013)

*Sousaphone + Horn glissandi*

Multisampled Sousaphone (the patch not finished yet, I was just experimenting with the patch actually to see how it sounds) with 3 velocity layers and 4x round robin (variations per note). 
With keyswitchable articulations: swells p-ƒ-p with 2x round robin, creshendo, decreshendo. The other sounds in the demo are granulated french horn calls/glissandi recorded in a church, keyswitchable between 3 different calls/glissandi and lots of controls over the grains and the sample speed.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125765852&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is a demo for a new patch: Euphonium Elephants, mixing sampling, granular sampling and a synth in one patch:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127883043&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 6, 2014)

Demo for "Sousaphone Art Mix" combining 4 keyswitchable articulations - sustained with 4x round robin/3 velocity layers - swells with 2x RR, creshendo and diminuendo:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128158595&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome sounds! I sure wish I owned Halion. :(


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 6, 2014)

quantum7 @ Mon Jan 06 said:


> Awesome sounds! I sure wish I owned Halion. :(



Thank's man!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 6, 2014)

Something dark: demo for the patch "Discomfort Zone" - 100% HALion 5, tweaking the 8 Macros, the Modwheel and Aftertouch on the fly.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128195567&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 7, 2014)

Three new patches in this demo - Full Moon in Chimeland:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128355396&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 8, 2014)

*Haunted Mountains*

Three patches in this dark ambient demo - Haunted Mountains:

Sousaphone texture meets Trombone Plunger mute texture (split mode in one patch) meets Synth Drone meets Pad:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128520337&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

Here are the first 5 videos for this library:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kB0ODKxUA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OyAMxt68OY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIgdZ0no5-o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvxKHWFFOc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rnDW9CNjfA


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 9, 2014)

Argh, you're tempting me to buy halion! All that sounddesign nonsense in your patches sounds really good,unique and interesting :D


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

RasmusFors @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> Argh, you're tempting me to buy halion! All that sounddesign nonsense in your patches sounds really good,unique and interesting :D



Ahh, that's just an illusion, the stuff sounds totally shitty actually, don't buy it


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 10, 2014)

*Greeting the day*

Greeting the day with this demo, combining three new patches from Sonic Cinema - multisampled Euphonium trills, keyswitchable between normal sampling and granular sampling, some Trombone plunger mute-drones (singing and playing simultaneously), and a layered soundscape patch:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128944775&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 11, 2014)

*New video*

Here is a video with the HALion 5-patch "Larger Than Life Pad" from Sonic Cinema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwqXJMKKAqU


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 11, 2014)

Three new patches in this cinematic demo - The Wanderer:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129087000&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 11, 2014)

Three more videos with sounds from Sonic Cinema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx4UUV0fbdA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HSWCOLxzdQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NKeEB-hpxo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is a audio and video demo for the patch "Surreal Glass Scapes XFade" made with/derived from sampled crystal glasses which I recorded yesterday. There will be more glass patches in this library - granular delight.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129282365&secret_url=false[/flash] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFyVDFuf8uU


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 13, 2014)

*Granular Glass*

Demo for HALion 5-patch "Granular Glass Textures" - 5 different keyswitchable glass textures in granular mode run through a tuned bandpass filter - at the end of the demo I dial out the bandpass with a Macro leaving only the pure glass sounds. Also tweaking the other available Macros and the Modwheel on the fly in the demo.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129318614&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 13, 2014)

*Granular Glass in B2*

Patch "Granular Glass Single Layered" processed with B2 reverb:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129333264&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is a rather epic demo combining three new HALion5-patches - trombone and scraped Tamtam sounds which I sampled today.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129511558&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 15, 2014)

Two new videos to go with the recent audio demos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T76-ca0iGtc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InnkmZ8qyf0


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 15, 2014)

Improvising with the HALion 5-patch "Tamtam Scrape Scape 02" from Sonic Cinema in standalone mode:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZXDJLiREE


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 16, 2014)

I added a monophonic legato articulation to the main Sousaphone patch, which now has six keyswitchable articulations. The drone sound in the demo is a patch derived from/made with granular brass harmonics (harmonics from trombone and sousaphone isolated with Iris, multisampled in 4 octaves using different sustain notes).

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129846019&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 17, 2014)

Demo for patch "Epic Brass Swells Granular" combining multisampled and layered swells from trombone and sousaphone:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129944244&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is another demo, a horror kind of ambience combining three new patches - Sousaphone noises (breathing and whistling through the instrument), granular glasses and scraping Tamtams:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F129987438&secret_url=false[/flash] 

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... nic-cinema


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 18, 2014)

New video: improvising with the patch "Sousaphone Granular Reps"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNKcZWQl8BY


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 18, 2014)

Demo for HALion 5-patch "Lonesome Pad" - derived from a low sustained trombone note by removing all odd harmonics and then granulating it and sending it through tuned bandbass/lowpass filters in HALion 5.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130164467&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 19, 2014)

*Harp Attack*

This library needed exactly one patch with plucked string instruments, so I sampled some celtic harp textures today and made this beautiful and huge patch out of those multisamples:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F130321073&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## kb123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## jtenney (Jan 21, 2014)

Good to see this thread back, locked or not, and even if I'm not a Halion user... Simon's stuff is always worth listening to...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 22, 2014)

*Plunger Trombone*

Here is another video - improvising with the patch "Trombone Plunger Scape", multisampled trombone played with plunger mute, 2 notes opening the plunger and 2 notes closing the plunger per sample, sampled between E1 - D3, extended to both sides:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXD8J7sXavg

I can see the finishing line now, ETA is January 31st if my cold doesn't get much worse. So any fencesitters, get on the bus soon if you want to save some money.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Plunger Trombone*



Sampleconstruct @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> ...if my cold doesn't get much worse....



Tullamore Dew, squeeze of lemon, honey, a few cloves, fill with boiling water, stir, drink hot....

Enjoy and....REPEAT :!: :lol:


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Plunger Trombone*



G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if my cold doesn't get much worse....
> ...



Thankx for the suggestion, Georg - I'll try that without the wiskhey then, wouldn't be very enjoyable ~o)


----------



## blougui (Jan 23, 2014)

Some of the sounds here remind me of Steven Price's Gravity - and it's a compliment 

- Erik


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 23, 2014)

blougui @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Some of the sounds here remind me of Steven Price's Gravity - and it's a compliment
> 
> - Erik



Thank you, one of the films on my to-watch-list. I think I'll have to spend a week in the cinema to catch up with the latest releases...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 23, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> blougui @ Thu Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the sounds here remind me of Steven Price's Gravity - and it's a compliment
> ...



No you don't! Take my above receipt, kick back and...

http://tinyurl.com/mwrosz

:lol:


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 23, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Thu Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > blougui @ Thu Jan 23 said:
> ...



o-[][]-o Gotta sell some more libraries before I get one of those, would be cool though!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 24, 2014)

I had to add some metal impact sounds to this library, so I used some metal thunder sheets samples which I recorded a while ago in an open air sculpture park. In the patch used in the demo below there are 10 keyswitchable granulated samples, there is also a split patch with all ten of them split across the keyboard in normal sampling mode where you can select playback mode with a Macro (one shit/one shot reverse/normal/normal reverse).

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F131127116&secret_url=false[/flash]

Demo URL: https://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/ ... nular-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 24, 2014)

Video: improvising with the patch "Dark Lord" combining processed french horn samples in granular mode and a synth module in one patch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq3xRgBlUHA


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 25, 2014)

Here comes a quick and dirty demo for "Trombone Articulation Mix" after cutting and editing all the trombone samples, I can finally make patches with them and some music too.

*Trombone Articulation Mix* - 202 samples
Multisampled trombone(s), 6 notes per octave sampled from C1 - A#3, for the lowest octave a trombone with F attachment was used, the samples are not looped.
Several keyswitchable articulations are available:
Layer 1/Keyswitch C0: with 4 velocity layers and 2 variations per note (round robin).
Layer 2/Keyswitch C0: Swells creshendo/decreshendo, 2x Round Robin
Layer 3/Keyswitch E0: Shakes (strong vibrato), seven notes have 2x round robin
Layer 4/Keyswitch F0: Monophone legato trombone, same samples as in Layer 1

MW adds pitch modulation and a bit of amp mod too, the modulation is created by 2 LFOs and velocity via Bus 1. PB is set to +/- 6 semitones (the largest glissando range a trombone can play, depending on the note played). Macro 5 decreases LP cutoff, M6 sets the amount of filter velocity sensitivity when the cutoff is down, M7 sets amount of AT applied to pitch, 2 semitones with M7 hard right. Sphere H controls the decay time of the concert hall in the convolution reverb.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F131321538&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Demo URL: https://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/ ... demo-sonic

Now I will make some granular patches using the various articulations, that should be fun too! I hope to be finished with all the patches by tomorrow night.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Video: improvising with the patch "Dark Lord" combining processed french horn samples in granular mode and a synth module in one patch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq3xRgBlUHA



:twisted: 

You know that you suck do you? :lol: 

I already bought alchemy just because of your patches, and I sure don't need another sampler, but well.... guess I am getting Halion rather sooner than later.

:D Love your work man!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 25, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Video: improvising with the patch "Dark Lord" combining processed french horn samples in granular mode and a synth module in one patch:
> ...



Thank's my man  HALion 5 is much more than just another sampler, it has the best granular engine out there, the synth module is superb too and the full featured sampler is up to par with the rest of the world. Haven't checked the organ module as I hardly ever do organ sounds, but it's supposed to sound great to.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2014)

What about your approach to haptik.....No one around here knows what the hell that is. LOL... No seriously, I mean tactility and using a controller to have fun with tools like Halion, Alchemy, Iris etc.

How does your personal solution look like today, I avoid mousing around like the pest, and I can;t tell you how long I dream already for a decent control surface, be it on keyboard or stand alone, with motorized, but silent as can be, faders and potis.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 25, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> What about your approach to haptik.....No one around here knows what the hell that is. LOL... No seriously, I mean tactility and using a controller to have fun with tools like Halion, Alchemy, Iris etc.
> 
> How does your personal solution look like today, I avoid mousing around like the pest, and I can;t tell you how long I dream already for a decent control surface, be it on keyboard or stand alone, with motorized, but silent as can be, faders and potis.



Oh I'm pretty old school and use various master keyboards with 88 keys, my good old Kurzweil K 2600 XS having the best weighted keys, and also smaller ones like the Xboard with all it's controller knobs. Euphonix/Avid stuff for mixing and fading, that's it. I only mouse in the demo vids so people can see what I'm doing. In a live situation I assign Midi knobs/faders to all the Macros in a synth, but I'm also pretty virtuosic with a trackpad on a Macbook.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Oh I'm pretty old school and use various master keyboards with 88 keys, my good old Kurzweil K 2600 XS having the best weighted keys, and also smaller ones like the Xboard with all it's controller knobs. Euphonix/Avid stuff for mixing and fading, that's it. I only mouse in the demo vids so people can see what I'm doing. In a live situation I assign Midi knobs/faders to all the Macros in a synth, but I'm also pretty virtuosic with a trackpad on a Macbook.



Sold my K26 when moved to the US last millenium... ~o) regret that though. Yeah, I saw you with that trackpad on a video LOL, I think it was Hamburg, not sure. I am looking into the __ fill in evil manufacturer__ :lol: xTouch announced at Namm, but the Artist series is on my radar as well, about to rebuild my recording space.

Thanks Simon.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 26, 2014)

Improvising with the patch "Ebow Sizzle Meets Sustain" in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzzTN1cER7o

Also I uploaded a new version of the demo in the post above adding two granular patches made with single trombone articulations (sustained and shake).


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 27, 2014)

*Ridley's Readymades*

Improvising with the horror soundscape "Ridley's Readymades" from Sonic Cinema in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1SQUHz5D9g


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 27, 2014)

New version of the demo "The Canyon" - added some modulations, now that all the patches are ready and also added 2 new sounds, one of them being Metal Scape with a factory ambience recorded in a german steel plant.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F121628617&secret_url=false[/flash] 

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/t ... nic-cinema

I'll start writing the PDF today, things look good for a release on Friday.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 28, 2014)

And one last video before the release, _The Canyon_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYsG3RqfiNA


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 29, 2014)

Last call for all fencesitters, ETA is on Friday.


----------

